# What filter for my new shrimp tank



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

So I am having trouble deciding on a filter setup for my 20 gallon shrimp only tank.

I own a couple filters already 
1) Hydrosponge 4 hooked up to a coralife luftpump. I have the pump and filter already so I was thinking this is a good shrimp friendly filter. Downside is it takes up room (but its in my fish room not a display tank), Plus is it is good food for the shrimp and gentle current.

2) Eheim Aquaball (2 sponge unit). I have an older aquaball with two sponges. Takes up room but is shrimp safe. I also have fluval 3 plus but am worried that the filter will catch shrimp inside the filter cage.

* Both above are brand new media and will need to be cycled

or buy new canister

3) Spend $130 after tax to get eheim 2213 classic. Downside is cost and would require inlet protection (cheap sponge prefilter) but is the best looking solution with best media options.


Considering shrimp dont produce heavy bioloads I am thinking that the cannister is overkill, but nice.

Should I save my cash and just go with option 1 or 2?

I am planning on 12 cherry shrimp to start a simple breeder colony.
I haven't fully decided about planting arrangements yet.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

I use a HOB filter with a cheap black sponge over the intake on my 10g Shrimp Jungle. Shrimp graze on the sponge and play in the current. 

I invested in an Eheim Ecco 2232 canister w acrylic Lily Pipes for my rimless 10g. It's very quiet, but my HOB seems just fine.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

Jungle of Shrimp


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I do have a spare Aquaclear 30 but my tank is on a rack that is too close to the wall to fit.


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

I would think option 1 or 2, but then again I take almost any oportunity to save a bit of money. Id say try out one of the first two options if you dont like it you can always go the other route.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

In something as small as a single 20g, I'd just get an ordinary air pump for $10 or so and hook it up to the hydrosponge. Unless your luft pump is some sort of extremely small model, I think it's a bit overkill on the air output for one little tank. The shrimp would get blown all over the place from the current ' Similarly, the canister is also way overkill.

Most of my shrimp tanks - usually 10g but I also have some 5.5g and 20L - run off of single azoo "oxygen plus" #11 sponge filters. Shrimp are so easy on the bioload that you don't need much filtration to keep them happy. The oxygenation is really the important part.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I already on the luft pump so that is why I am using it but it has an awesome feature that regulates the output.

The air pump link is here.

Does anyone know why my sponge grow a white fungus after a couple months. I dont think it is biofilm because I can scrub it off without damaging the sponge.
I clean the filters every two weeks in a pail of tank water.

My water is off my test kits hardness scale and had a ph of 8.4. Liquid Rock.


----------



## wHeEzO (Feb 8, 2006)

I use a sponge filter for my shrimp tanks and I keep crystals, snow whites... and more.

I would recommend the eheim 2213, but $130 is too much for that. You can probably get it online alot cheaper.


----------

